# How do you fix a rat cage that has too wide of wire spacing?



## Binkles (Oct 18, 2011)

Howdy,
I have very small rats and I want to put them in a new cage soon. The problem is the wire spacing on the new cage is too wide. These rats will always be able to get in and out. I need a way I can fix it up so that it is safe and they can't get loose.

The only idea I have so far is zip ties and wire mesh from Home Depot or Lowes. I was wondering if anyone else has done this and if it was successful, and how long it took them to do it.

Where did you put the zip ties?

Thanks!
Anna


----------



## Ressal (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Anna,

I've never done this idea, although I've read about many people doing it, and it appears to be the most common. I would suggest placing the zip ties around the top and bottom of the cage however your rats may chew on them. If possible, place some stimulating chew toys in their cage to try and distract them from chewing the zip ties. Just keep a close eye on them for the first couple of days and see if they're gnawing them.

I would also suggest looking for some metal rings (something similar to a keyring) as your rats won't be able to chew their way through them (not quickly at least!). I've used metal rings in the past to hold hammocks to the ceiling, and my girls have not been interested in them whatsoever.

The wire mesh is definitely a good idea. Just be sure that your little rats aren't able to squeeze through the gaps. I would imagine the whole process wouldn't take more than an hour. Just measure the mesh and trim as necessary.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm planning to make a cage using hardware cloth, so I've been doing some related research. Maybe you could use wire to secure the hardware cloth or mesh to the cage, like twisty-ties, but stronger. I believe they sell some decently strong wire at arts and craft stores (probably in the section for jewelry making or with the beads). Also, be sure you have a metal file to file down the sides you cut; that stuff can be sharp!


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

My FN has hardware cloth in it. They dont chew the zipties, just pull them tight and cut off the excess. I have 4 boys up top and 5 girls in the bottom, none of them bother it!


----------

